# If I am buying one liquor to drink with my cigars



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

what should it be?

I am a beer drinker and like lots of different beers. I have wine occasionally and prefer red wines like pinot noir, not too sweet. The only liquor I have ever had was a little single serving bottle of Canadian Mist whiskey or something like that....probably crappy compared to good stuff, but it was tasty enough.

So I would like to go buy a small bottle (but not a single serving mini-bottle) of some type of whiskey (scotch, irish, bourbon, etc). Something to drink on its own or with a cigar. Let me know what you recommend (keep in mind I am a newbie when it comes to this) and why.

Thanks!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Since you know you already like it, why not get a bottle of Canadian Mist. Then at a later time, you could get a bottle of something else. Had some good flavors out of a bottle of Jameson 12 YO last night.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Glenlivet 12 year old single malt scotch. Runs anywhere from $20-$30 a bottle. This is a good starting point for single malt scotches which pair nicely with cigars.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

You could get a selection of minis of single malts, so that you could taste a variety and then choose your preference. Not too cost efficient, but not a bad way to go.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

My favorite widely-available and relatively inexpensive single malt is MacAllan 12-year old. It's mellow and smooth and won't overpower most cigars. I've never like Glenlivent, personally--but, like cigars, one great thing about scotches is that there are different strokes for different folks.

If you really want to experiment with different drinks, why not go to a place that has a decent bar where you can smoke and order a couple of different ones over the course of the evening? You'll pay more per glass but you may be able to decide what you like and don't like and won't get stuck having an expensive bottle of something you don't like.

I'd suggest trying a couple types of liquor, as well. Maybe a scotch (e.g. MacAllan), a bourbon (e.g. Maker's Mark), an Irish whiskey (e.g. Bushmills), and a glass of Kahlua at the end of the evening?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

pnoon said:


> The Glenlivet 12 year old single malt scotch. Runs anywhere from $20-$30 a bottle. This is a good starting point for single malt scotches which pair nicely with cigars.


:tpd:

Exactly what pnoon said.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

the Dalmore cigar malt scotch is a good intro scotch, especially to go with cigars as it was blended for just that purpose. it's got a nice carmel taste with just a little peat.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I really like Bowmore Single Malt Scotch in a 21 or 25 year variety. I find this brand to be very smooth and comfortable on most pallets.

Just my.02


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Personally, if I were just getting into whiskey I would stay away from single malt scotches and probably blends as well (technically _whisky_). No reason to spend the cash for something like that when you probably won't notice the difference and scotches also lack the versatility (can't mix) of whiskeys. There are plenty of good bourbons and tennessee whiskeys that will cost less and still offer you a good intro. A 375ml (since you said small bottle I'm assuming this is the size you are looking for) of Makers Mark would probably be a good choice and runs about $14. If you really want to try scotch I started with and was very pleased at the time by J&B Rare, also $14 for a 375ml. For a little less, Jim Beam (bourbon) and Jack Daniels (tennessee) are the two top selling american whiskeys and both worth a look.

Like I said, it is probably best if you don't start 'at the top' with single malts but work your way up to them, would you have started into cigars with an Opus? I know if a single malt had been my first whisky/whiskey I would not have been impressed. Of course everybody's taste buds are a bit different and these sugestions are only based on my own experiences.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

TU09 said:


> Makers Mark would probably be a good choice and runs about $14. If you really want to try scotch I started with and was very pleased at the time by J&B Rare, also $14 for a 375ml. For a little less, Jim Beam (bourbon) and Jack Daniels (tennessee) are the two top selling american whiskeys and both worth a look.


Personally, the only way I've ever been able to drink any of those is in a whisky sour. I've tasted them straight but never wanted more than a sip. Glenlivet is the first whisky of any type that I thought actually tasted good on its own...


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

I recently got hooked on Evan Williams Single Barrel Bourbon.

At only $20 a bottle (at least at the Virginia State Liquor store) it's a bargain and it's really, really good. IMO, it is as good as my other favorite Bourbon - Blanton's - but at only half the price.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

StogieGuy said:


> I recently got hooked on Evan Williams Single Barrel Bourbon.


:tpd: Awesome stuff and a bargain to boot. I also love Maker's Mark.

Scotch is difficult to recommend as there are so many different flavors based on the different regions. Bourbons can be very different as well but it's nothing like an Islay malt vs. a Highland malt IMHO.

As a beginner, agood choice for you may be Crown Royal. Lots of people swear by it.

Happy drinking!:al


----------



## benatlexus (Sep 20, 2006)

Glen Livet 12yrs old...cant go wrong!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

If you like Glenlivet 12 then you like a Scotch that is light on the peat. My bet is that you might like good bourbon like Knob Creek ($25) or better, Bookers ($52). Makers Mark is also very good and reasonably priced ($23). I noticed that another post in this thread had the Makers at $14 but I assume that the prices depend on where you are. There are lots of great Whiskies out there, I think the best advise you will get is to try them at you local bar and only buy bottles of what you know you like. 

Cheers:al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Buy a single malt scotch.

I prefer something 12 or 18 years old. I favor Macallan or Glenlivet.

I also like Dalmore Cigar Malt, this is a go in-expensive one for you.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

As far as bourbon, I'd recommend Elijah Craig 12YO. It's a small batch bourbon with hints of vanilla, caramel, and oak. At just over $18/750ml, it's an excellent pour.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

fizguy said:


> So I would like to go buy a small bottle (but not a single serving mini-bottle) of some type of whiskey (scotch, irish, bourbon, etc).





jcarlton said:


> I noticed that another post in this thread had the Makers at $14 but I assume that the prices depend on where you are.


Price I quoted was for a 375ml as stated in the post since he was talking about a "small bottle."

Elijah Craig is a good suggestion.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Hmmmm - No Rum drinkers? More than not I'll reach for a bottle of rum - Captain Morgan Private Stock, Barbancourt, Pussers or even Royal Oak :r to name a few. They can go straight or mixed - whatever the mood for the night.


Ron


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

RGD said:


> Hmmmm - No Rum drinkers? More than not I'll reach for a bottle of rum - Captain Morgan Private Stock, Barbancourt, Pussers or even Royal Oak :r to name a few. They can go straight or mixed - whatever the mood for the night.
> 
> Ron


Not to sound like a commercial, but have you tried Diplomatico Rum?

Fan-freakin-tastic!! :dr :dr


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> RGD said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm - No Rum drinkers? More than not I'll reach for a bottle of rum - Captain Morgan Private Stock, Barbancourt, Pussers or even Royal Oak :r to name a few. They can go straight or mixed - whatever the mood for the night.
> ...


Couple more rums to drink straight, Cruzan Single Barrel (house Rum in the Gypsy tent), Santa Teresa 1796 and Pyrates XO. Cigars and rum go together, is it any wonder they are made in the same places.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm partial to Ron Zacapa 23 yr old rum.


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

If ya don't know what ya like I would try one of each. A bourbon, a scotch, Irish and mabe a blended whisky. Try Maker's mark, Glenlivet 12, Jameson, and somthing like royal crown or mabe jack daniels. Im a Bourbon guy......give it a shot:al


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> Not to sound like a commercial, but have you tried Diplomatico Rum?
> 
> Fan-freakin-tastic!! :dr :dr


:tpd:

Diplomatico rum is so good that it is an official sponsor LJ's weekly saturday herf!

God is that stuff good!

ATL


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Being a friend of Glen (thats Mr.Livit to most) I would normally suggest this for newcomers to scotch because it is the most "middle of the road" as far as scotch goes. Not to peaty not to sweet, not to powerful yet you difinately can't call it soft. However, for a good one to pair with cigars I think you might really like Dalwhinnie(sp?) 15 y/o. It is light and flavorful and does not over power a smoke the way most of brown liquers can do. 

T


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for all of the responses!

Next time I go to the liquor store I plan to pick up a Glenlivet, or a Dalmore cigar malt, or maybe both, and give 'em a try. I will post my thoughts at that time, but don't hold your breath (especially if you are smoking)!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

You might also want to consider Kessler's wiskey, it is better than most other types. On the lable it says "smooth as silk" and imho it is. Although I really like crown royal, But to have with a cigar I love single malt scotch. I havent noticed glenfidich (sp) mentioned.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

OK so I picked up a bottle of Dalmore Cigar scotch yesterday. Yum!! I tried a little straight and little on ice. Then the best part, I had a Fonseca series F out on the deck with a glass of the dalmore. Wow that was awesome! It amazingly compliments the flavor of the cigar. Even the aroma of the cigar was improved with the scotch! I wish I had discovered this a couple months ago. With the weather getting colder I won't be sitting on the deck much longer. I love beer but I have to say my new choice of drink to go with my cigars is scotch!

Thanks for the advice. I am sure I am not done experimenting yet. Oh no, another expensive hobby I can't afford....


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

fizguy said:


> OK so I picked up a bottle of Dalmore Cigar scotch yesterday. Yum!! I tried a little straight and little on ice. Then the best part, I had a Fonseca series F out on the deck with a glass of the dalmore. Wow that was awesome! It amazingly compliments the flavor of the cigar. Even the aroma of the cigar was improved with the scotch! I wish I had discovered this a couple months ago. With the weather getting colder I won't be sitting on the deck much longer. I love beer but I have to say my new choice of drink to go with my cigars is scotch!
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I am sure I am not done experimenting yet. Oh no, another expensive hobby I can't afford....


good move on the scotch and the smoke. if you like the cigar malt you'll probably like a lot of the bourbons mentioned here too as they have similar flavors albeit without any peatiness. if you like the peat (dal. cig. doesn't have much) most of the other scotches mentioned here fit that bill.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

tnip23 said:


> good move on the scotch and the smoke. if you like the cigar malt you'll probably like a lot of the bourbons mentioned here too as they have similar flavors albeit without any peatiness. if you like the peat (dal. cig. doesn't have much) most of the other scotches mentioned here fit that bill.


Since I haven't done any tasting I don't know what "peatiness" is. Can it be described or do I have to taste it to understand? I plan to go down to the pub soon and do some tasting there!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> As far as bourbon, I'd recommend Elijah Craig 12YO. It's a small batch bourbon with hints of vanilla, caramel, and oak. At just over $18/750ml, it's an excellent pour.


That's a good one or JW Black- never go wrong with that one...


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

fizguy said:


> Since I haven't done any tasting I don't know what "peatiness" is. Can it be described or do I have to taste it to understand? I plan to go down to the pub soon and do some tasting there!


peatiness is a briny and charcoal like flavor that's imparted to the barley used in scotch making when it is dried over peat fires. some describe it as a smoky, salty sweetness. but yeah, taste a variety of scotches at the pub, a good barkeep should know which are peaty and which aren't and you'll develop a taste for it.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Since you don't have much experience with whisky I think it would be a wise idea to start with something like an Irish whiskey. They don't have the peatiness of Scotch or the kick in Bourbon. 

I really think something like Bushmills would be an easy start with a basic & smooth whiskey. Gentleman Jack is quite smooth itself. Then work your way to the wonderful world of Bourbon.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I sometimes drink Jim Beam Black on ice, or a single malt scotch on ice while smoking cigars. Like cigars, the hard stuff is an acquired taste. Nothing wrong with Canadian Mist.

Charles


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Well after purchasing (and enjoying) bottles of Dalmore Cigar Malt and Makers Mark I had a glass of Glenlivet at the pub last night. Loved it! I know what I want for Christmas now!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

My personal favorite with my favorite cigar would be Grand Marnier. Crown Royal not bad either. :al :w

http://www.grand-marnier.com/EnUs/?section=home


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I might add that if you like Canadian Mist, try mixing it with Coke. Put a shot to two shots depending on your prefered strength and enjoy.

It's one of my favorite mixed drinks, and it is whiskey and coke, so it's not too girly.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> My personal favorite with my favorite cigar would be Grand Marnier. Crown Royal not bad either. :al :w
> 
> http://www.grand-marnier.com/EnUs/?section=home


I got a bottle of the limited edition crown in Canada last weekend. The bottle is individually serial numbered. I haven't cracked it open yet, but I'm looking forward to it.

Whiskey is one of two things Canadian's do well, the other is overcharging for cigars.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

fizguy said:


> Well after purchasing (and enjoying) bottles of Dalmore Cigar Malt and Makers Mark I had a glass of Glenlivet at the pub last night. Loved it! I know what I want for Christmas now!


You're on a roll. It's nice to sample the various spirits to find a match.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Hennessey


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Everclear!

dmntd


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Johnny Black or Blue, red will do if on a budget. On the rocks or with a good ginger ale (none of that schweppes crap, try a good quality ale).


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

If your going to drink scotch... 

Drink it neat with a water back. And don't waist your money on any of that blended Rap, buy single malt.

Dmntd


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Bourbon - Knob Creek
Single Malt Scotch Whisky - Jura (love this stuff, my dad got me hooked)


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

The next step in my journey into scotch.

At the local pub (man they are getting a lot of business out of me) I had a glass of Ardbeg. I was told it was on the upper end of the "peatiness" scale and I wanted to get an idea of what the scale was. Now I know! It definitely had a smoky flavor..not bad but I think it will become an acquired taste. I won't be buying a bottle just yet.

Next I had a glass of Macallan's. The bottle was almost empty so I just got a few sips for free. I think my palate was still affected from the Ardbeg's and I couldn't get the peat taste out (although I did drink some water in between). I don't think I can comment of the taste of the Macallan's as a result.

Still hoping the wife gets me that Glenlivet!

Maybe I should just start a blog...


----------

